

Marissa Mayers Vision for Yahoo Starting to Unfold - gamechangr
http://qz.com/284966/marissa-mayers-vision-for-the-future-of-yahoo-is-starting-to-unfold/

======
QuantumGood
It may be unfolding or unraveling, but this valueless "article" is virtually
content free.

------
gamechangr
Anyone working at Yahoo or Tumblr think that 100 Million in revenue for Tumblr
in 2015 sounds right?

~~~
coralreef
$10m a month in revenue is reasonable, with their traffic and sales resources.
Not sure what the profit on that will be though.

